
Friends, Please Tell T-Mobile’s CEO About EFF - panarky
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/01/friends-please-tell-t-mobiles-ceo-about-eff
======
mangeletti
I'm very much in favor of the EFF, and I've donated a few times (not a
sustaining member though).

For an organization like the EFF, the worst thing that could happen is for
them to end up in some sort of funding transparency scandal, especially
because of a troll CEO.

Does anyone know if the EFF publishes a list of corporate donors[1]?. Perhaps,
they should, to avoid questions like this having an effect on their image.

1\. Surely, [https://www.eff.org/thanks](https://www.eff.org/thanks) is not
exhaustive

------
kin
John Legere firmly believes that he fights for the user (consumer). So, when
the EFF comes in and accuses T-Mobile of throttling video data, he's going to
lash back and ask:

1.Who the f*ck are you anyway EFF? He's the CEO of T-Mobile. Of course he
knows who they are. But he's asking now because to him they are acting out of
character. EFF is supposed to be on the same side, the consumer side.

2\. Why are you stirring up so much trouble? Because if EFF is on the same
side, they'd inform T-Mobile more quietly that they're actually throttling
data. Personally, I really do believe the throttling here is not intended
behavior of Binge On. I honestly do.

3\. Who pays you? Why are they attacking T-Mobile? Are they being paid to? If
they fought for the consumers, why would they attack such a consumer friendly
company such as T-Mobile?

~~~
mcbrown
That is just... stupid. Calling out a major corporation for deceptive
practices is "stirring up trouble"? A non-profit organization is supposed to
be "on the same side" as some company you arbitrarily annoint as the holy one?
Someone who "knows who they are" seriously believes they are "being paid" to
do what they always do, shine a light on troubling events in the digital
world?

Are you a t-mobile employee?

~~~
kin
I'm not a T-Mobile employee. I'm a T-Mobile customer, and as a customer I
would hate to see them go down for something that I don't think to be a big
deal. EFF could have easily told T-Mobile diplomatically that they're
misinforming consumers instead of feeding the story to media outlets.

------
silveira
[https://supporters.eff.org/donate](https://supporters.eff.org/donate)
[https://supporters.eff.org/shop/](https://supporters.eff.org/shop/)

------
RileyJames
It was a great reminder to setup a subscription to EFF, Thanks John!

